

The case against too quiet fundraisings - pkinsel
http://patkinsel.com/post/37066489408/why-you-should-announce-your-the-case-against-too

======
johnrgrace
Summary: The case against being quiet is that you won't build press contacts.

Press contacts can be "rented" easily with a good PR firm, provided of course
you have a story people are going to care about.

